# air pressure on 12.4x 24 rear tires on New Holland 1715



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, I was wonder how much air pressure I should have in my rear tires? now 12.4 X 24 soon to be 11.2 X 24. Now I have about 12#'s in the rear tires but they seem a little wiggly when using the loader, should I have more air in there than that??
Thanks Chet


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Chet,

12 psi is normal rear tire pressure for light work levels, but you can increase to 15 psi. I wouldn't go any higher than 15 psi


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks that's what i read 12 psi, i'll try 15psi thanks again for reply.


----------

